# BFN - Feeling down



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi, 

I've not posted on here before, so not sure if i'm doing it all right.

I've just finished my first ICSI cycle and received a BFN, feeling really down at the moment.  Can't help but want to have another go but am really scared as the EC was really painful and feeling quite emotional at the moment .

Chick


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Chick

I know the feeling, its as though its the end and you will never be ok again.  But given time you will, you forget the pain you went through for ec and look to the future.  Be positive do everything you can do for the next time to work.  Its really rare for it to work the 1st time, I am on my 3rd and it gets easier although still hard to cope when you find out its a BFN.

Be strong have loads of hugs from dh and look forward to the next go it could be the one that works for you!!!!

 

Lorns x


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Chick

So sorry to hear that you are feeling so down, you have come to the right place for lots of support. 

WELCOME TO FF xxxxx 

Love Jules


----------



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks I really appreciate it.  Hope it does work next time, really thought it was going to work first time I guess.

Chick


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi chick
I am so sorry that you are feeling down, but give it time and you will start to build up more strength to start again...i know that you are scared about the EC and how painful it was, but maybe next time you need to explain to your clinic about your fears...They maybe able to find away of dealing with that discomfort and put your mind at rest.....
You are already thinking forward, which is a start and that will see you through this painful time...
Keep in there girl...
love astridxxx


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Chick
Just to say i know exactly how that first let down feels.  

Just because it didn't work 1st time.. doesn't mean it won't work next! 
Also next time maybe ask the   for a GA before EC - you just get the soreness after but much more bearable. (that's assuming you didn't have one last time)

Also just to say have a long list of questions for your follow up appointment .. this will help prepare for round two.

Good luck for round two!! 
Best wishes
xxx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Chick

So sorry to hear whats happened, it will happen just gotta keep at it

A big hug to you, and lots of good luck wishes

wendyxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

So sorry to read about your result - it's awful because no matter how hard you try 0.00000001% of you thinks it just might be a BFP this month & when it isn't you just feel gutted.

If it's any consolation, my lovely best friend had 4icsis before having her beautiful daughter & another 2 before having her son. They are absolutely skint but very happy!

Good luck - the drugs make everything seem so awful.

Thinking of you,
Jess x


----------



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for your comments I really appreciate it.  

Seriously Considering adoption now as i'm not sure if I can go through it all again.

Chick


----------

